# Carver Cascade water tank



## Randonneur (Jul 13, 2009)

Can anybody tell me where to get a new or good second hand water tank for my Carver Cascade 2 water heater please?.
While we were in Scotland we discovered it was leaking from the rear end around the nut where the tie rod comes through. So when we got back home I took off the nut and washer and found it was actually leaking through the metal surrounding the nut. Seemed to be full of pinholes. I took off the tank and found where the tie bar hole is was like a honeycomb of corroded metal around it. I am told that these tanks are aluminium and its more trouble than its worth to repair it using filler or trying to weld it.
So I'm looking for a new or second hand tank, I don't fancy buying a complete unit from Ebay as I don't really want to spend that much and the tank may be just as bad. So if anyone can help me I'd be eternally grateful.
Many Thanks.


----------



## nichodia (Jul 13, 2009)

Try this stuff  from - Durafix England (sorry don't know how to insert a link) It worked a treat on my car radiator and is really easy to use with just a normal blow torch, it may be just the stuff you are looking for.
Nichodia


----------



## nichodia (Jul 13, 2009)

nichodia said:


> Try this stuff  from - Durafix England (sorry don't know how to insert a link) It worked a treat on my car radiator and is really easy to use with just a normal blow torch, it may be just the stuff you are looking for.
> Nichodia



WOW who did that? Brilliant thanks!


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info Nichodia.

The problem is that to fix it I need to reach down inside the tank with the torch and the rod as the corroded metal is not reachable from outside the tank, and you can't get two hands down there as its only about 9 inches in diameter and about 2 feet deep, and I'm no good at welding!!

I think the only practical solution is new or good second hand.

Many Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## biker (Jul 14, 2009)

*Cascade 2*

you could try this link 

http://www.arcsystems.biz/


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Biker,

I'll call them and see what they've got.


----------



## EdF (Jul 15, 2009)

I once repaired one of these after I forgot to drain it and in the winter freezing temps broke the rod holding the tank on - there's a deliberate weak spot in them, I believe, to save the tank rupturing. Anyway, I repaired it with a length of stainless threaded rod cut to size, available from a good tool/equipment retailer. 
I digress - there are a couple of caravan breakers around where you should get a new tank, do a web search. But, have you tried the maker? Cascade is now Truma, I believe, and any good caravan dealer who's a Truma agent should be able to help you..


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi EdF,

I emailed O'leary motorhomes who claim to be able to get most parts for new and self build projects and they told me the water tank is now obsolete.
They only stock a Henry water heater which is a direct ( chinese probably ) copy of the original Carver unit, and they wanted £299 plus delivery for it!!!
It looks like I'm going to have to see if I can get a second hand one off Ebay and take a chance on the condition of the tank part, I can't see any way round it at the moment.
I find it amazing that you can get all the burner and water parts for them but not the actual tank itself, I suppose Carver or Trumatic thought they would never be needed as spares.


----------

